# Recommendations for free anti-virus for Windows Server 2003 Standard R2



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am running a Windows Server 2003 Standard R2 box at my house and I'm looking for a good free anti-virus for it.

I've tried Microsoft Security Essentials, Avast, and Immunet 3.0 (the windows client for ClamAV). Apparently the free versions of MSE and Avast are not compatible with Windows Server 2003 and Immunet keeps crashing and keeps picking up large numbers of false positives on the machine.

As far as I can tell, my only options are AVG Free and a 1 year license for ESET NOD32 Antivirus that I have on another computer. I'm very hesitant to approach AVG with their declining detection rates in recent years and overall performance and I'm not sure if ESET NOD32 is even compatible with the OS which I still need to test.

Does anyone else have any other possible alternatives?


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

I always use and recommend avira and malwarebytes to everyone. They have not once let me down and by my tests have greatest detection of all antivirus software.


----------

